# Vampire Makeup Ideas?



## pinkbundles (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys!

My daughter is a "sweetie" vampire (that's what the costume is called) for halloween and I wanted some ideas on what I can do for her makeup. Pictures would be good too!

I tried looking up movie posters for vampires (Interview w/ the vampire), but I didn't find anything.

Your input would be great!

TIA


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 11, 2006)

Go on "Google" - click on "Images" right above the Google sign, and type in "Girl Vampire Images", and it will give you alot of pictures to look at.


----------



## Maja (Oct 11, 2006)

I found these pics

HTH!


----------



## vav (Oct 11, 2006)

Vampires are so fascinating


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to be enthralled with vampires when I was younger... Oh, wasn't Elvira supposed to be a vampire???


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to be enthralled with vampires when I was younger... Oh, wasn't Elvira supposed to be a vampire??? That's a good question. Although didn't they call her "Mistress of the Dark" or something like that?


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2006)

Dark Lips, really dark plum lips and black or grey eyeshadow and black liner if you want


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 11, 2006)

oooh! those are all great ideas (everyone) and pictures (maja)!


----------



## RedKisses (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Glamour Girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's a good question. Although didn't they call her "Mistress of the Dark" or something like that? She is a witch


----------

